# Weaving



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Would you like to come to a waulking? No it's not a misspelling. Before 1950, I believe that's when Harris Tweed mechanized this, women would gather round to wet and full the cloth. When the cloth came off the loom, it was stiff. The women, and sometimes the men, would sit around a table and rhythmically pound the cloth and pass it on. It was done to waulking songs so they would pound and pass that section and pound and pass the next section and so on while singing these songs to keep the proper beat. There used to be a man who would teach this and sing the old songs. I went to one of his waulkings once. I was so much fun. 
Does anyone know if there is anyone out there trying to keep this alive? There is one waulking song I am aware of and that is by Enya. I have to look it up and see its title.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

This is pretty interesting. Would love to know more and hear the songs. Can you keep us posted?


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Ebudae is the song I was trying to think that is on Enya's album Shepherd Moons. It says it is a song "loosely based on traditional waulking songs". Gives you an idea of the rhythm they used.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

In one of the early Outlander tv segments the women are waulking in Scotland.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

This sounds so neat. Hope to hear more.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is a short video showing the process. Very interesting. Thank you for posting about it. I love seeing all the ways people did things with fiber.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I wonder if I can persuade some of the handweavers around here to let us try this with their projects?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oldesttm said:


> In one of the early Outlander tv segments the women are waulking in Scotland.


I saw that! It was fascinating.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Cdambro said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AenBnjKhPPo
> 
> Here is a short video showing the process. Very interesting. Thank you for posting about it. I love seeing all the ways people did things with fiber.


Oh, thank you so much for that. With all the other suggested utubes with it, it is a treasure trove of music and information.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> I wonder if I can persuade some of the handweavers around here to let us try this with their projects?


Wouldn't that be fun? It would also be a good idea to have one of the sheep and wool shows to have one.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

nellig said:


> Wouldn't that be fun? It would also be a good idea to have one of the sheep and wool shows to have one.


That WOULD be interesting. Our medieval group has been invited back to the New England Fiber Festival in November to demonstrate medieval fiber arts. I'll try to drum up some interest.

Well, on researching medieval methods of waulking, or fulling, most involved stale urine. Not sure the festival or the participants would be willing. :sm02:


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> That WOULD be interesting. Our medieval group has been invited back to the New England Fiber Festival in November to demonstrate medieval fiber arts. I'll try to drum up some interest.
> 
> Well, on researching medieval methods of waulking, or fulling, most involved stale urine. Not sure the festival or the participants would be willing. :sm02:


I did hear that on utube. Like indigo dye was made from urine. There was actually a job for a man to go around and collect the males' first voided specimen of the day! ???? Could you substitute something like uric acid or plain water ( we just used water) and make a disclaimer that although urine was what was available to them, you are using _______for modern health reasons?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

nellig said:


> I did hear that on utube. Like indigo dye was made from urine. There was actually a job for a man to go around and collect the males' first voided specimen of the day! ???? Could you substitute something like uric acid or plain water ( we just used water) and make a disclaimer that although urine was what was available to them, you are using _______for modern health reasons?


Oh, the things I have learned. Water sounds much better. Lol


----------

